# Mp3 player - stuck on pause?



## jadedxl (Nov 1, 2007)

I bought a Coby MP-C853 the other day, I put songs on it, and it played just fine. I still had 300 mb of room left, so I decided to put more songs on it, however it said that the capacity was filled, even though it most certainly was not. I looked into the issue, and saw that it was probably because the file system was FAT32, so I changed it to NTFS and was able to put more songs on it.

Now, I don't know if the above affects what my issue is, but now when I turn on the mp3 player it turns on, but only in pause mode. If I press the on/pause/off button, it will not enter playback, it stays in pause. I can turn it off though by holding it long enough, I just can't get it out of pause mode to be able to listen to music. I've tried new batteries, that didn't change a thing.

When I plug the mp3 player into my computer and choose the option to play music via windows media player, it plays fine on there.

Any tips on how to fix this will be greatly appreciated! I kinda really want to get this to work seeing as I'm going to be traveling all day within a few days.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

HI Jadedxl - Welcome to TSF :wave:

I cant help you with any practical advice, but I found this that might help:

MP-C853 manual

Regards
Donald


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

try taking the battery out if it is frozen


----------

